# Weeds in the Garden



## kitfox (Nov 20, 2020)

Every Phrag grower needs one like this...she blooms constantly and consistently, even in my windowsill conditions. Has four new growths progressing and three of them will likely spike at the same time. The old spike had 14 blooms, with one branch (spike's final bloom in the second photo) and the new spike looks stronger and the initial bloom is larger. Phrag Eric Young ‘Seagrove Orchids’. I’ll have to ask the parentage next time I visit Ms. Thorne.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 20, 2020)

There's a not insignificant chance that this is from one of Chuck Acker's crosses back in the early 2000's using P. besseae "Candor Golden Talisman" AM/AOS x P. longifolium "Joelle".


----------



## abax (Nov 20, 2020)

Lovely and the petals look like beautiful ribbons. The subtle colors are soooo
nice...soothing really. Sometimes one doesn't want color to smack you in
face.


----------



## kitfox (Nov 21, 2020)

I didn’t find anything on parentage other than its out of a flava form of besseae. And it was an AM/AOS in 2003. This was on the Seagrove Orchids website.


----------



## abax (Nov 21, 2020)

Can you tell us a bit more about Seagrove Orchids? I've never heard of this orchid of
this business.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 22, 2020)

abax said:


> Can you tell us a bit more about Seagrove Orchids? I've never heard of this orchid of
> this business.



It's a small hobbyist orchid business not too far from Charlotte, NC. The owner is a woman named Linda Thorne. She's very nice and she is/was an AOS judge. The last time I saw her was several years ago, and it sounded like the orchid business was a side job for her, which is pretty typical these days. I know Seagrove Orchids has been in business for what seems like close to 20 years, which given how many hobbyist orchid nurseries in NC have gone out of business in that time, it also means Seagrove Orchids is one of the oldest that's still in business and still sells to the public.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 22, 2020)

kitfox said:


> I didn’t find anything on parentage other than its out of a flava form of besseae. And it was an AM/AOS in 2003. This was on the Seagrove Orchids website.



That sounds about right for the cross I mentioned, but hopefully Linda can provide you with the confirmed parentage.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 22, 2020)

I see Linda/Seagrove sell plants occasionally on the Facebook site “Orchid Trade and Sales”


----------



## kitfox (Nov 22, 2020)

I believe Ms. Thorne works full time in the medical field and only has the greenhouse open to the public part time. But if you are close by, it’s worth a trip. Her tastes are very eclectic. She has kept orchids from angraecum to zygopetalum  and is very knowledgeable about them all. Her personal award list is extensive, and she is well known in the hobby-and industry-by all the “big dogs”.

Oh, and the town of Seagrove is a hub of pottery businesses as well. Seems there are deposits of some really nice clays nearby...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids! Seagrove has been around as long as I have been in the hobby. That's a nice Eric Young flavum, I would love to have one like that.


----------



## kitfox (Nov 27, 2020)

The same bloom as above, but now with a photobomber! Big, pushy bud, peeking around at the camera...color warmed by the setting sun...


----------



## kitfox (Nov 29, 2020)

I apologize for padding the thread, but I love this plant...it keeps bringing it!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2020)

Pad away. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 1, 2020)

The name of the cross, 'Eric Young' doesn't that point somewhat in the direction of the British Isles as place of origin, and more closely The Channel Islands? Of course the name could also just originate from anywhere and be a tribute to the founder of The Eric Young Foundation on the island of Jersey.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2020)

Yes it was probably named after EY of EYOF, as they registered it in 1991.


----------

